# GENERIC STOOL SOFTENERS VS. NAME BRANDS?



## 21837 (Jun 27, 2005)

I have been using the Costco brand of stool softeners and then found myself impacted! I switched to Phillips Softgels and they seem to keep things moving along for me. I was told that the difference is in the thickness of the skin of the respective softgels.I am wondering if any of you are using a generic and having success with it. The Phillips is getting expensive for me since my hubby is now on disability so I am trying to find alternatives. I take Miralax but need this in conjunction.Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.Thanks in advance. Gem


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

That's very interesting and definitely woth looking into! I used to use the generic version of Peri-Colace and the pills didn't really work at all. I wonder if the brand name version would have worked better.Thanks for suggesting Phillips Softgels, I'll look for them at my local CVS. It will be nice to bring along for vacation without causing a D and all those cramps!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I've always bought the generic docusate sodium stool softener from either Top Care or Walgreen's or Save-On from Osco and I haven't had a problem with them.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In theory generics are the same as the name brand in how effective they are. For some people they do seem to find significant differences in how a generic (or different brands with the same ingredient) work for them.K.


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Can u take more than one colace a day?? Right now my stools are on the hard side. Will taking 2 hurt you?


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I was using CVS brand Docuste Calcium sodium free stool softener and it was not doing anything for me. Maybe when I first started taking it a year ago, but nothing now. I switched to Colace Docusate Sodium softener and it's working well for me. I take it for a few days in a row, wait a day or two and repeat. I've had a b.m. just about everyday since I started it. Granted, the consistancy of the bowel isn't really consistant. Some day's the b.m is harder than other days, but I am no longer painfully constipated. I've had no D, just loose stools. Once I had a very loose b.m., which was mixed with some D which irritated my tummy, but nothing compared to what I used to have. At least for now it's working. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I'v prayed for so long to find some form of relief from this annoying, inconsistant alternating b.m's. Last week I actually went all the way!! I never feel like I've gone all the way, so this was exciting for me. I'm hoping this continues to work.


----------



## 16004 (Nov 17, 2006)

I take the RiteAid generic brand "Col-Rite" and have had success with it. I have read here that some generics are not as effective. Col-Rite is about half the cost of colace...teach-you can take 2 - 100mg of colace a day, increasing your dose to once in the morning and once at night should help your stool consistency.


----------

